# Chaos Quarter: Syndicate Ways - Book 5, space opera action-adventure, divided crew vs. planetary crime syndicate



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

NEW RELEASE!!!
Book 5 in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available for pre-order at Amazon..

Rex Vahl just wanted to go home, that’s it. He’s spent nearly a year in the Chaos Quarter, being shot at, kidnapped, tortured, and drawn into other people’s wars. He’s taken on ravaging space hordes and genetic supremacists bent on destroying every last ‘primitive’ human they can find. His ship has been shot up, his crew has been put in danger, he’s nearly lost the woman he loves, and he’s had to deal with stowaways who’ve snuck themselves onto his ship. He’s tired, stretched thin, and wants nothing more than to limp back to the Free Terran Commonwealth for a well-deserved break.

But the universe is not a kind place. After a hidden gravity well sends his battered ship off course, he finds himself ambushed, his vessel crippled by pirates he normally wouldn’t think twice about. Before he can react, he finds half of his crew captured, and the remainder stranded on a hidden world ruled by a vicious crime syndicate. These thugs make their money off slavery, and a city that’s basically a criminal version of Las Vegas, where every vice and evil can be found for a price. Worse still, it’s ruled by a vicious don that’s smart enough to know there’s more to power than brute force. Already stretched to a breaking point, Rex now finds himself vastly outnumbered, and without the usual technological edge he’s grown to rely on. The only people he can turn to for help are pacifist ideologues, who seem to think it’s more moral to be subjugated than dare use violence. If Rex tries to fight, he faces near certain defeat. If he doesn’t, good friends will be sold into slavery. He's used to fighting for people who need the help, but now he’ll be fighting out of anger and desperation, conditions he is not at all prepared for. But Rex isn’t the type to leave people behind, and he’s going to make his move, even if it means burning everything down around them… 

Chaos Quarter: Syndicate Ways


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Really cool premise! Also great name for a protagonist, "Rex Vahl." How long ago did you start the series?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Nicksm28 said:


> Really cool premise! Also great name for a protagonist, "Rex Vahl." How long ago did you start the series?


Started it back in 2014, this is the fifth book in the series, though I write them so they can be read as stand-alone adventures, so it can still be enjoyed without reading the prior books. They're mostly gritty, human-only space opera tales, though I threw in the organized crime element in this one to mix things up a bit. Hope that helps!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

NEW RELEASE!!!
Book 5 in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available for pre-order at Amazon..

Rex Vahl just wanted to go home, that’s it. He’s spent nearly a year in the Chaos Quarter, being shot at, kidnapped, tortured, and drawn into other people’s wars. He’s taken on ravaging space hordes and genetic supremacists bent on destroying every last ‘primitive’ human they can find. His ship has been shot up, his crew has been put in danger, he’s nearly lost the woman he loves, and he’s had to deal with stowaways who’ve snuck themselves onto his ship. He’s tired, stretched thin, and wants nothing more than to limp back to the Free Terran Commonwealth for a well-deserved break.

But the universe is not a kind place. After a hidden gravity well sends his battered ship off course, he finds himself ambushed, his vessel crippled by pirates he normally wouldn’t think twice about. Before he can react, he finds half of his crew captured, and the remainder stranded on a hidden world ruled by a vicious crime syndicate. These thugs make their money off slavery, and a city that’s basically a criminal version of Las Vegas, where every vice and evil can be found for a price. Worse still, it’s ruled by a vicious don that’s smart enough to know there’s more to power than brute force. Already stretched to a breaking point, Rex now finds himself vastly outnumbered, and without the usual technological edge he’s grown to rely on. The only people he can turn to for help are pacifist ideologues, who seem to think it’s more moral to be subjugated than dare use violence. If Rex tries to fight, he faces near certain defeat. If he doesn’t, good friends will be sold into slavery. He's used to fighting for people who need the help, but now he’ll be fighting out of anger and desperation, conditions he is not at all prepared for. But Rex isn’t the type to leave people behind, and he’s going to make his move, even if it means burning everything down around them… 

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available for pre-order on Amazon. Available August 15th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available for purchase, CHAOS QAURTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

7 five-star Amazon ratings, 3 five-star reviews! Sure fix for rollicking, space opera adventure. 

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Really looking forward to reading more about the characters. I've grown to love them and their adventures after five books. "

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This books picks up right where the last one left off. The crew is on a banged up ship limping back home when they run into one hell of a detour. It is a great continuation of the story and further develops the characters and the relationships between the crew."

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

4.6 Amazon rating! Rollicking, space opera adventure.

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Really looking forward to reading more about the characters. I've grown to love them and their adventures after five books. "

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review,"This is a terrific series that is well written, has a strong intriguing storyline and awesome characters. The sci-fi is well executed and easily pictured in the reader's mind. I anxiously await the next installment."

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!
https://www.amazon.com/ap/signin?op...up&openid.ns=http://specs.openid.net/auth/2.0


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "David Welch knows how to keep you turning pages. I like that the good guys have moral Christian values while still being able to take out the bad guys. Great space opera adventures . You can't go wrong with this book. "

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Really looking forward to reading more about the characters. I've grown to love them and their adventures after five books. "

CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

